# Which one is better



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

let's hear it


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Prime FTW


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Prime, jmo


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

voted

Prime


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I've only ever used Prime but I'm sure the api conditioner is good too.
They also make excelent products


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> I've only ever used Prime but I'm sure the api conditioner is good too.
> They also make excelent products


Prime, but both work


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i don't have any need for a dechlorinator anymore, but if i did, i would be using prime


----------

